# 65 GTO trunk drop off help



## ElMedioGringo (Aug 13, 2012)

almost ready to install the trunk drop offs, the repo one do not fit that well, I have a lemans parts car so I plan to cut them off and see if they can be used. Has anyone done this yet? I would love some pics or tips. thanks Keith


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

ElMedioGringo,

I recently completed this task on my 64. You are correct in the fact that the repro ones really do not fit well. I ended up cutting the upper lip off the repro ones, fabricating a new lip and trimming off a good 1" out of the vertical portion. Essentially I custom made the piece to fit exactly were it needed to go so the quarter panel was in the right spot and then matched the filler piece to the trunk. I hope this helps, regrettably I did not take any pictures of this process...

-Thor


----------



## ElMedioGringo (Aug 13, 2012)

*trunk drop off*

thanks for the tip I anded up reshaping the top portion of the repo to fit and now it fits nice, thanks Keith


----------

